# بلوكات وتفاصيل



## السيد حلاوة (21 سبتمبر 2010)

الان بعطيكم موضوع اتمنى يكون مفيد الا وهو بلوكات وتفاصيل
الطلمبات
ال ahu
ال fcu
ال chiller
ال duct
الرموز
وطبعا كل شىء بالمحابس وما يلزم
وكمان تفاصيل للدفيوسر
ولبعض انواع التكييف
على العموم نزلها وهى مرسومة اتوكاد بمنتهى الدقة وعايزكم تزكروها مش تتفرجو عليها فهمين؟
ومنتظر التعليق والاسئلة والدعاء لى بالشفاء التام واتمنى من الله ان يكون اجرى عند الله وليس اجرى هو الدعاء لى بالشفاء


----------



## اسامة اشرى (21 سبتمبر 2010)

الله ينور عليك يا هندسه 
والله يبارك فيك
ونسئال الله الشفاء لك ولكل من يطلب الشفاء 
واشاء الله ربنا يطمنا عليك
لانك فعلا انسان كلك عطاء 
وانشاء الله تكون بخير


----------



## eng_ahm_moh (21 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع تسلم ايدك وربنا يباركلك فى حياتك انشاالله


----------



## محب الحرمين (21 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم اشفه شفاء لا يغادر سقما ولا يترك اثرا


----------



## eehaboo (22 سبتمبر 2010)

افتتح ردي بالسلام عليكم ورحمة الله....أخي السيد حلاوة موضوعك رائع جدا ودقيق...سواء كان hvac stander details
 او البلوكات الموضحة للتشيلر والفانكويلة الخ الخ....وهناك لي تعليقين على الرسومات
اولا: في رسم منظور ثلاثي للفانكويلة تبين ان صنية او صحن التصريف يمتد الى خارج قاعدة التصريف ...فما تفسيرك للرسم (drain fancoil)
ثانيا : كنت قد وضعت انبوب تهوية للخط الذاهب في رسمة وحدة المعالجة ahu وهذا من رأيي الخطأ أخي الكريم فهذا الكسسوار يخلق اضطرابا في التدفق وتخلخلا في الضغط يحرف معيار الدراسة والتهوية فقط على الراجع والله أعلم....
وأختتم بالدعاء لك بالشفاء العاجل فبسم الله الشافي المعافي عليك اخي الكريم وشكرا...​


----------



## سمير شربك (22 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي السيد حلاوه 
اتمنى من الله العلي أن يشفيك ويبعد عنك الأمراض 
وشكرا لك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (22 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا وشكرا على الدعاء اللهم استجب 
بالنسب للمهندس ايهاب
اى فان كويل سواء للنظام الاسبليت بمختلف انواعه او للتشيلر بيحدث تكثييف لبخار الماء الداخل مع الهواء الراجع للفان كويل وطبعا بيتكون ماء بيجب تصريفه من الفان كويل يونت عن طريق هذا البايب


----------



## السيد حلاوة (22 سبتمبر 2010)

اما عن خروج الصحن الخاص بالتصريف ده موجود فى بعض الانواع بهذا الشكل واعتقد ان هذا غير مهم اوى وخصوصا انه يدخل النقاش من جهة التصنيع وانا كمهندس تصميم اعلم ان كل شركة تفذ كل جزء بنظام قد يختلف من شركة الى اخرى ولكنها تؤدى لنفس الغرض الا وهو التصريف لهذا الماء وهذا ما يهمنى ولكن اعدك بان ابحث فى هذا الامر اذا انت رايته بانه ذات اهمية كبيرة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (22 سبتمبر 2010)

اما النقطة الثانية مهندس ايهاب اعتقد عندك حق فيها وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## eehaboo (22 سبتمبر 2010)

السيد حلاوة قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا وشكرا على الدعاء اللهم استجب
> بالنسب للمهندس ايهاب
> اى فان كويل سواء للنظام الاسبليت بمختلف انواعه او للتشيلر بيحدث تكثييف لبخار الماء الداخل مع الهواء الراجع للفان كويل وطبعا بيتكون ماء بيجب تصريفه من الفان كويل يونت عن طريق هذا البايب


والله يا زميل يهمني الموضوع فوق ما تتصور لأن طبيعة عملي على الغالب تتطلب مني ان ارسم مقطعا طوليا يبين توضع الفانكويلات وذلك على المخطط المعماري وانت تعلم ان هناك فرق كبير فيما اذا كانت الصينية بالشكل الذي انت وضعته وبين اذا ما كانت بنفس عرض الفانكويل ارجو البحث والتوضيح​


----------



## السيد حلاوة (22 سبتمبر 2010)

بامر الله م ايهاب وسعيد جدا بالحوار معاك


----------



## eehaboo (22 سبتمبر 2010)

السيد حلاوة قال:


> بامر الله م ايهاب وسعيد جدا بالحوار معاك


 ومن منا لا يسعد عندما ينهل من العلم بارك الله بك اخي الكريم​


----------



## مستريورك (22 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## محمد صفا (22 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (23 سبتمبر 2010)

ليس جديد عليك يا هندسة تعودنا منك على العطاء


----------



## السيد حلاوة (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير مهندس يورك ومهندس رامى
وكل من يحب العلم 
اللهم اجعلنا صادقين النية


----------



## السيد حلاوة (23 سبتمبر 2010)

اهم شىء مش انك تنزل التفاصيل وتتفرج عليها ولكن اطبعها وزاكرها جيدا هتشعرك بانك روحت الموقع وخصوصا اذا كنت لم ترى هذه الاشياء فى الحقيقة


----------



## مؤيد غازي (23 سبتمبر 2010)

thank you so much


----------



## السيد حلاوة (26 سبتمبر 2010)

بامر الله هحاول اجمع لكم البلوكات الخاصة بالتصميم كمان


----------



## السيد حلاوة (27 سبتمبر 2010)

اللى يريد بلوك معين حتى اجمع البلوكات يطلبه لعله موجود عندى


----------



## تامربهجت (27 سبتمبر 2010)

شفاك الله وعافاك
مشكور اخى م / سيد على مجهوداتك القيمة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (28 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير مهندس تامر وكل الاخوة الكرام
وكما ذكرت لكم من يريد بلوك معين يخبرنى


----------



## khaled 80 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

نشكرك جدا على هذه التفاصيل ونتمنى لك الشفاء العاجل ونتمنى منك أن تزودنا بمشاريع تكييف جاهزة مرسومة على الأوتوكاد


----------



## elomda_5 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خير جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
واسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشيك شفاء لا يغادر سقما 
اللهم اشفه بشفاك وداوه بدواءك 
واشفي اللهم مرضانا ومرضا المسلمين اجمعين


----------



## السيد حلاوة (30 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم لك الحمد كله







ولك الشكر كله


يا رحيما بعبادك


----------



## ammar-sl (30 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم رب الناس أذهب البأس إشف أنت الشافي لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (6 أكتوبر 2010)

يا بشمهندسين لى اقتراح كل من ليه بلوك يدخل يضع بلوك وياخذ بلوك 
سواء بلوكات لرسم تكييف او صحى او حريق
عايز الدنيا هنا تكون كلها بلوكات
بلوكات فقط
لو عندك بلوك ما تتهاون ان تضعه لنا فلعل هناك احد يبحث عنه

والجزاء من الله
طبعا احنا مش بنشحت بلوكات لا سمح الله احنا بنتسول ههههههههههههههه

هكذا تعلمنا كيف نطلب العلم


----------



## creative eng (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس وفكرة جميلة اوي ..فكرة مكتبة البلوكات دي


----------



## السيد حلاوة (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*دى تفاصيل هدية للمهتم بمجال الصحى*

انظر فيها وزكرها هتعجبك بامر الله

واتمنى التفاعل وتبادل التفاصيل والبلوكات


----------



## samy m (13 أكتوبر 2010)

فكرة جميلة اوى و حتفيد الجميع


----------



## سولاف م (13 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم مشكور اخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير وحبيت اخد رايك بلنكات اتوكاد راح احطلك رابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/rzlrOwzK/Nouveau_WinRAR_ZIP_archive.html


----------



## السيد حلاوة (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*ممتاز*

ممتازة وان كانت لا تخص المجال فى بلوكات معمارية لكن تسلم ايدك وجزاك الله خير
وفى انتظار المزيد

وممكن حد يرسم تفصيلة بنفسه مش لازم تكون منقولة

واللى رسمها قبلك مش افضل منك


----------



## samy m (13 أكتوبر 2010)

[font=&quot]بداية الف شكر على المجهود الاكثر من رائع ..........و الله مش عارفين نشكرك ازاى يا باشمهندس على مجهودك الرائع .......الف شكر و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك[/font]
[font=&quot] بعد اذن حضرتك [/font][font=&quot]يا هندسة لدى سؤالو ارجو التوضيح
[/font]
[font=&quot]فى الجزء الخاص بالهوك اب لوحدة المناولة [/font]
[font=&quot]لاحظت استخدام محبس فراشةعلى خط خروج الماء و توزيعة الى النظام و محبس فراشة على خط الراجع[/font]
[font=&quot]فهل اختيار محبس الفراشة لسبب معين و هل يمكن استبداله بمجبس بوابى؟؟ و الف شكر[/font]


----------



## hamadalx (13 أكتوبر 2010)

مجهود كبير يحسب للمهندس سيد ....جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## السيد حلاوة (14 أكتوبر 2010)

اين البلوكات يا بشمهندسين
واين التفاصيل


----------



## السيد حلاوة (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*دى مجموعة بلوكات لحد ما تفرج*

دى بلوكات للباكج
والكونسيلد
هتعجبك بامر الله


----------



## السيد حلاوة (21 نوفمبر 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## السيد حلاوة (18 يناير 2011)

بامر الله نعود قريبا واسف على الغياب


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (26 فبراير 2011)

بلوكات جميلة وانا بأمس الحاجة لها شكري وتقديري لكل من ساهم بالموضوع


----------



## mohaned alaa (28 فبراير 2011)

شفاك الله وعافاك وبارك فيك


----------



## goor20 (28 فبراير 2011)

thanx a lot


----------



## magdyy1973 (1 مارس 2011)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## وائل البرعى (1 مارس 2011)

مشكور يا بشمهندس


----------



## amr fathy (1 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## thaeribrahem (4 مارس 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## alaa_84 (6 مارس 2011)

تسلم إيدك ياهندسة


----------



## goor20 (6 مارس 2011)

god bless you


----------



## السيد حلاوة (26 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## م/شريف حامد (26 يوليو 2011)

تسلم والله ربنا معاك يابشمهندس سيد انت استاذ كبيروالله


----------



## م/شريف حامد (26 يوليو 2011)

انا عندي مشكلة في تهوية مكان بس فوق الماكينات مباشر وفي غبار كتيرررر اوي هل اركب مراوح ولا blowerوطريقة الحساب ازاي مع العلم الغبار دة قش ارز في مصنع انتاج خشب من قش الارز وسف يتم تجميع الغبار في غرفة عشان يتم انتاج الخشب منة وهو بيكون فيبر


----------



## السيد حلاوة (26 يوليو 2011)

*اسف والله*



م/شريف حامد قال:


> انا عندي مشكلة في تهوية مكان بس فوق الماكينات مباشر وفي غبار كتيرررر اوي هل اركب مراوح ولا blowerوطريقة الحساب ازاي مع العلم الغبار دة قش ارز في مصنع انتاج خشب من قش الارز وسف يتم تجميع الغبار في غرفة عشان يتم انتاج الخشب منة وهو بيكون فيبر


 
والله مش هقدر افيدك اوى لان الموضوع لم يمر على من قبل ولكن وجه السؤال للمهندس صبرى سعيد
لعل تجد اجابة


----------



## ASHRAF100 (19 فبراير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## JUDJUDY (19 فبراير 2012)

هذه مجموعة متنوعة من البلوكات والتفاصيل المستخدمة في أعمال Plumbing اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم.​


----------



## JUDJUDY (19 فبراير 2012)

وهذه بلوكات وتفاصيل Fire Fighting


----------



## JUDJUDY (19 فبراير 2012)

وهذه بلوكات وتفاصيل a/c


----------



## ASHRAF100 (7 مارس 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## nofal (7 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## محمد العطفي (8 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير يا خير استاذ للعلم (المهندس السيد حلاوة )


----------



## عاطف 58 (8 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير مهندس / السيد حلاوة - شفاك وبرأك من كل مرض .


----------



## التمام (9 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## amnshsh2 (27 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mahmod_yosry (28 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## المتلهف للعلم (28 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا على جهودك الرائعه اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس عموره (29 أغسطس 2012)

شكر خاااااااااااااااااااااااااص جدا


----------



## aati badri (30 أغسطس 2012)

المَجدُ عوفِيَ إِذ عوفِيتَ وَالكَرَمُ " 
" وَزالَ عَنكَ إِلى أَعدائِكَ الأَلَمُ 
صَحَّت بِصِحَّتِكَ الغاراتُ وَاِبتَهَجَت " 
" بِها المَكارِمُ وَاِنهَلَّت بِها الدِيَمُ 
وَراجَعَ الشَمسَ نورٌ كانَ فارَقَها " 
" كَأَنَّما فَقدُهُ في جِسمِها سَقَمُ 
وَلاحَ بَرقُكَ لي مِن عارِضَي مَلِكٍ " 
" ما يَسقُطُ الغَيثُ إِلا حَيثُ يَبتَسِمُ 
يَسمى الحُسامَ وَلَيسَت مِن مُشابَهَةٍ " 
" وَكَيفَ يَشتَبِهُ المَخدومُ وَالخَدَمُ 
تَفَرَّدَ العُربُ في الدُنيا بِمَحتِدِهِ " 
" وَشارَكَ العُربَ في إِحسانِهِ العَجَمُ 
وَأَخلَصَ اللهُ لِلإِسلامِ نُصرَتَهُ " 
" وَإِن تَقَلَّبَ في آلائِهِ الأُمَمُ 
وَما أَخُصُّكَ في بُرءٍ بِتَهنِئَةٍ " 
" إِذا سَلِمتَ فَكُلُّ الناسِ قَد سَلِموا


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (6 أبريل 2013)

aati badri قال:


> المَجدُ عوفِيَ إِذ عوفِيتَ وَالكَرَمُ "
> " وَزالَ عَنكَ إِلى أَعدائِكَ الأَلَمُ
> صَحَّت بِصِحَّتِكَ الغاراتُ وَاِبتَهَجَت "
> " بِها المَكارِمُ وَاِنهَلَّت بِها الدِيَمُ
> ...



ايه الكلام الجامد ده مهندس عبد العاطى ربنا يبارك فيك يا رب


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (6 أبريل 2013)

الموضوع ده انا عملته بهدف انه يكون مكتبة لينا كلنا فكل من لديه تفاصيل او بلوكات لاى من الانظمة الكهروميكانيكية يضعها وياحبذا لو معها شرح بسيط
اتمنى ان لا يبخل بعضنا على بعض فكلنا نعلم الحاجة لهذه البلوكات والتفاصيل


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (6 أبريل 2013)

*بلوكات وتفاصيل فى الحريق*

البلوكات تشمل 
صناديق الحريق
وصلة الدفاع المدنى
المضخات
المرشات المائية بانواعها
مجموعة الصاعد alarm check valve
zone control valve zcv

وبعض التفاصيل الاخرى


----------



## احمد محمدبدوى (6 أبريل 2013)

الله ينور عليك يا هندسه 
والله يبارك فيك
ونسئال الله الشفاء لك ولكل من يطلب الشفاء 
واشاء الله ربنا يطمنا عليك
لانك فعلا انسان كلك عطاء 
وانشاء الله تكون بخير​ 

​


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (7 أبريل 2013)

احمد محمدبدوى قال:


> الله ينور عليك يا هندسه
> والله يبارك فيك
> ونسئال الله الشفاء لك ولكل من يطلب الشفاء
> واشاء الله ربنا يطمنا عليك
> ...



جزاك الله خير واتمنى منك ومن كل الزملاء تنزيل اى بلوكات وتفاصيل هنا لكى يكتمل الموضوع على وجه مفيد للجميع


----------



## eng*doaa (7 أبريل 2013)

موضوع اكثر من راااائع وجاى فى وقته بالظبط ....
ولوسمحتم لو فى بلوكات للتيهات والالبوهات والنبلات (للتحويل من سينجل لين الى شوب درونج ) فى الفير فيتنج؟
جزاكم الله كل خير ...


----------



## mahmood mrbd (7 أبريل 2013)

اللهم اشفه شفاء لا يغادر سقما ولا يترك اثرا


----------



## mahmood mrbd (7 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (7 أبريل 2013)

eng*doaa قال:


> موضوع اكثر من راااائع وجاى فى وقته بالظبط ....
> ولوسمحتم لو فى بلوكات للتيهات والالبوهات والنبلات (للتحويل من سينجل لين الى شوب درونج ) فى الفير فيتنج؟
> جزاكم الله كل خير ...



بامر الله بكرة وانا فى المكتب هرسل ليك مشروع به كل اللى انت طلبته ربنا يزكرنى


----------



## eng*doaa (8 أبريل 2013)

مهندس السيد حلاوة قال:


> بامر الله بكرة وانا فى المكتب هرسل ليك مشروع به كل اللى انت طلبته ربنا يزكرنى



شكرا جزيلااااااااااااا ياهندسه جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (8 أبريل 2013)

*ده مشروع صغير به كل المطلوب للفيتنج 3d*

ده مشروع صغير به كل المطلوب للفيتنج 3d
يا رب يكون هو ده الطلب


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (8 أبريل 2013)

*تفاصيل ومعلومات فى ال fire hydrant هتحسم لك الموضوع*

تفاصيل ومعلومات فى ال fire hydrant هتحسم لك الموضوع
بجد قيمة وهتفيدك جدا


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (8 أبريل 2013)

*تابع تفاصيل ومعلومات فى ال fire hydrant هتحسم لك الموضوع*

تابع ال fire hydrant


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (8 أبريل 2013)

*تابع 3 تفاصيل ومعلومات فى ال fire hydrant هتحسم لك الموضوع*

تابع 3 تفاصيل ومعلومات فى ال fire hydrant هتحسم لك الموضوع


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (8 أبريل 2013)

*تابع 4 تفاصيل ومعلومات فى ال fire hydrant هتحسم لك الموضوع*

تابع 4 تفاصيل ومعلومات فى ال fire hydrant هتحسم لك الموضوع


نزل كل المرفقات وياسلام لو تطبعها وشوف خلاصة القول بامر الله فى 
ال fire hydrant


----------



## رجل الصناعة (9 أبريل 2013)

مشكور وإلى مزيد من العطاء والتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## eng*doaa (9 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلاااااااا ياباشمهندس جزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد ابوعمر (10 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engahmedswelam (14 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (13 مارس 2014)

وجزاكم الله مثله


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (13 مارس 2014)

أتقدم بالشكر للقائمين على منتدانــــا الرائع بعودة المهندس / السيد حلاوة كما أتقدم بتهنئة زملائى مهندسى mep بعودته بموضوعاته الرائعة
م/أشرف كامل


----------

